# Where to meet up at VAncouver airport and othe questions?



## Jwerking (May 21, 2009)

Hi Vancouvernite Tuggers:

OUr first trip to Vancouver for a week and to Whistlers the following week - staying at Destinations at Rosedale on Robson (838 Hamilton St) and the Raintree Whistler NOrthstar.  

My two adult age daughters are meeting us.  One will arrive at the Vancouver airport about the same time - so want to meet up to save $$ on taxi downtown to the Rosedale.  She is flying in on United and we will be on Alaskan - where can we meet up at the airport?  Baggage area - is there some type of landmark where we can meet?

Ah, how about location of ATM at the airport?  We need some Canadian $$ to get downtown,etc.

What is the app cost of a cab downtown?  Are there large van type cabs in case we meet up with my cousin and his family and all 6 of us and luggage can go together?

Will our US cell phone work in Canada?  Any additional roaming charges?

Other than a cab, Is there a cheaper way for my second daughter to get downtown - since she is arriving much later???

My cousin has been - so they sort of know things to do and know their way around.  But we are arriving about noon - so will not be able to check in right away - so will leave luggage with Rosedale and maybe go to Granville Island Public markets to look around buy some food for the week.    IS there a food product unique to BC area that I should definitely buy at the market?  How far to Chinatown to maybe pick up some food - as I am Chinese and love all the dim sum and Chinese baked goods?  Is there a main street in Chinatown that I can find these type places?  Is this a good plan and doable?

ANy great restaurants in the DT area that we should not miss?  Looking for moderate price places - not on a gourmet run while on vacation with a big group.  And of course if you have a favorite Chinatown restaurant - please let me know the name and location. 

Any must dos while in Vancouver?  My daughter wants to do whale watching - but my cousin went from Vancouver Island last time while staying in Victoria and did not seen anything (July).  Any thoughts?  Suggestions on which tour operator?  They want to hike up Grouse Mountain and are all training for the event - I told them I will meet them at the top - thank you very much.  How about Kayaking in the Indian Arm Fjord - can we do this ourselves even though we are not experienced kayakers?  The tour operator charges a small fortune like $150.  

Wow - still a bit nippy in Vancouver - okay during the day - but nights can be chilly - which will make water trips and mountain trips cold.  

Also, any must dos in Whistlers?  We may do the Zip wires - that was alot of fun this past Xmas in Puerto Vallarta.  Good mod restarants there?

Last question, our flight unfortunately leaves Vancouver airport at about 8:30 am?  How long to get to airport from Whisters and allow enough time to drop off the rental car?  Would you suggest just spending the night an an AP hotel?  

Thanks all and sorry for ALL the questions. 

JOyce


----------



## Bill4728 (May 21, 2009)

Jwerking said:


> Hi Vancouvernite Tuggers:
> 
> OUr first trip to Vancouver for a week and to Whistlers the following week - staying at Destinations at Rosedale on Robson (838 Hamilton St) and the Raintree Whistler NOrthstar.
> 
> ...


You'll have to get your bags and go thru customs, so I'd meet either before or after customs.

Use any of the ATMs for C$$ but if you can use a "credit union" ATM it will cost you less in fees.  


> What is the app cost of a cab downtown?  Are there large van type cabs in case we meet up with my cousin and his family and all 6 of us and luggage can go together?


There have big shuttle vans, it really isn't very far from the airport to downtown, not like it is in most US cities were it can be a long ways into town. So I guess that it isn't going to cost you an arm and a leg. 


> Will our US cell phone work in Canada?  Any additional roaming charges?


 Yes, your phones will work, we have ATT and roaming costs us about $0.50 /minute 



> My cousin has been - so they sort of know things to do and know their way around.  But we are arriving about noon - so will not be able to check in right away - so will leave luggage with Rosedale and maybe go to Granville Island Public markets to look around buy some food for the week.    IS there a food product unique to BC area that I should definitely buy at the market?  How far to Chinatown to maybe pick up some food - as I am Chinese and love all the dim sum and Chinese baked goods?  Is there a main street in Chinatown that I can find these type places?  Is this a good plan and doable?
> ANy great restaurants in the DT area that we should not miss?  Looking for moderate price places - not on a gourmet run while on vacation with a big group.  And of course if you have a favorite Chinatown restaurant - please let me know the name and location.


Getting to granville is fun, walk south to the water and take one of the water taxis across the bay right to the market. In addition to the market, there are lots of good restaurants on the island and a good cooking school just off the island were you can have the students cook you a gourmet meal at non gourmet prices. There are also several theaters on grandville with live plays and comedy. 

Chinatown isn't really very close to downtown, but with the huge chinese population almost all the resturuants in Chinatown are good. 




> Also, any must dos in Whistlers?  We may do the Zip wires - that was alot of fun this past Xmas in Puerto Vallarta.  Good mod restarants there?


The whole town of whislter is basically one big resort. With all activities you'd expect at a resort. Over 80 restaurants and lots of shopping all within walking distance from Northstar. 




> Last question, our flight unfortunately leaves Vancouver airport at about 8:30 am?  How long to get to airport from Whisters and allow enough time to drop off the rental car?  Would you suggest just spending the night an an AP hotel?
> 
> Thanks all and sorry for ALL the questions.
> 
> JOyce


You'll want to stay the night before in Vancouver. The drive to Whistler isn't that long (< 2 hours) but with construction there could be very long delays during the early morning hours. 

Hope this helps


----------



## LLW (May 21, 2009)

Jwerking said:


> Will our US cell phone work in Canada?  Any additional roaming charges?



It depends on your plan. Most U.S. cell phones work in Canada. But it's expensive. We have Verizon. Roaming charge + long distance = almost $1 a minute. It can add up really fast.  At most Chinese book or phone stores you can get a phone card for $5 good for 100 minutes to the U.S., and can use it to call out from a payphone. Also, a lot of Chinese restaurants and stores have a free phone for customers to use.

P.S. Your whole group can share the same card by copying the phone number and PIN for use.



> Other than a cab, Is there a cheaper way for my second daughter to get downtown - since she is arriving much later???


Check out public transportation. Vancouver's public transit system is very good. Maybe our Canadian Tuggers will post here.



> My cousin has been - so they sort of know things to do and know their way around.  But we are arriving about noon - so will not be able to check in right away - so will leave luggage with Rosedale and maybe go to Granville Island Public markets to look around buy some food for the week.    IS there a food product unique to BC area that I should definitely buy at the market?  How far to Chinatown to maybe pick up some food - as I am Chinese and love all the dim sum and Chinese baked goods?  Is there a main street in Chinatown that I can find these type places?  Is this a good plan and doable?



The Granville Island public market is very nice. But produce is much cheaper in Chinatown. I would go to Chinatown first. Then Granville Island.

Chinatown is huge. Start at Hastings and Main and go down the side streets, especially going south to Keefer and Pender. You may also bus to Richmond south of downtown (the airport is in Richmond). Most of the whole town is pretty much Chinese, and there are good shopping (including grocery and baked goods) and restaurants in almost every major mall - and there are many. Aberdeen Center is the newest and best IMO. There is also a HSBC at Aberdeen, for an ATM. If you read Chinese, buy a Chinese newspaper at a bookstore or restaurant, and look at the restaurant ads. There are pages. Most of them are good. So essentially you can go with the most convenient. There is a good restaurant across the street from Aberdeen Center, in the Renaissance Hotel building. There is also a Chinese supermarket there. Aberdeen Center has a supermarket and bakery in its basement.



> ANy great restaurants in the DT area that we should not miss?  Looking for moderate price places - not on a gourmet run while on vacation with a big group.  And of course if you have a favorite Chinatown restaurant - please let me know the name and location.



Most of the good Chinese restaurants are in Richmond, or downtown.  




> Last question, our flight unfortunately leaves Vancouver airport at about 8:30 am?  How long to get to airport from Whisters and allow enough time to drop off the rental car?  Would you suggest just spending the night an an AP hotel?



Whistler to Vancouver is at least a couple of hours. Vancouver to the airport is about 1/2 hour. You have to be at the airport at about 6:30. I would spend the night at an AP hotel. There are many there. I would Priceline one. Look at biddingfortravel.com for what prices to bid for the airport area:

http://biddingfortravel.yuku.com/forums/100/t/Canada-British-Columbia-Vancouver-Victoria.html

Have fun!


----------



## cdn_traveler (May 22, 2009)

Hi Joyce,  

I would suggest that you clear customs first and then meet in the luggage claim area only if your flights arrive at the same time.  If not, I would exit the luggage claim area.  Immediately outside the first set of doors and to the right is a Tim Horton's.  There is lots of seating right in front so I would recommend everyone meet there.   

Depending on the time of day that you will be arriving and traffic heading into downtown, the cab ride should be about $30 (canadian).  As to your other daughter arriving later,  there is a airport shuttle that heads directly downtown, its called the YVR Airporter  http://www.yvrairporter.com/

Actually, you are much closer to Chinatown than you think.  The Rosedale on Robson is only a few blocks south of the Costco right at Stadium Skytrain station.  It is right under the Dunsmuir viaduct on Expo Boulevard directly across from GM Place.  It is a very easy 10 minute walk from the timeshare.  
From Costco, if you head east on expo boulevard and turn a left on Abbott street, one block over you will find a T and T supermarket.  This is a big asian food supermarket chain - you will find anything else that you didn't pick up from Costco there.  From here, you are two blocks east of Dr. Sun Yet Sen Garden and the Chinese Cultural Centre.   

If you enter Tinseltown at the doors to the right of Starbucks and exit on Pender Street, you will see the Chinatown Millenium Gates.   This is unofficially the entrance to Chinatown.  Heading east on Pender street, past Carrall street, you will see Chinese Cultural Centre and the Chinese gardens.  If you stay on the south side of Pender street and keep heading east past Water street, you will find the New Town Bakery.  They have the best steam buns and apple turnovers in town.    I highly recommend it for baked goods.  

If you want a great place to have a nice casual lunch - head over to Maxim's Bakery on Keefer Street.  Great authentic Cantonese style noodle place and much better quality food than Hon's across the street.  Don't arrive later than 11:30 for lunch, because you will have to wait for a table.  Maxim's is also another recommended bakery for cakes and other baked goodies, my favourite of theirs is pineapple bbq pork bun, followed closely by the coconut cream bun. The restaurant is upstairs.   
I don't suggest that you spend too much time on Hastings Street, this is where most of Vancouver's homeless roam.   

As for dim sum, my personal recommendation is to stay away from restaurants in Chinatown unless you have a  steel stomach.   Head over to Kirin on 12th and Cambie (not the Alberni street one) for dim sum.  It is a little pricier, but you will not regret it!  

I hope this helps and enjoy your trip!
Susan

p.s. you must have sushi while in Vancouver!  This is a good quality all you can eat sushi and barbeque place at 755 Burrard Street called Shabusen Yakiniku House.   Make sure you make reservations and definitely arrive hungry.


----------



## happymum (May 22, 2009)

cdn_traveler said:


> Immediately outside the first set of doors and to the right is a Tim Horton's. (This donut shop chain is a Canadian institution. The standard order is a double-double - that's Canadian for a coffee with two cream and two sugar ) There is lots of seating right in front so I would recommend everyone meet there.



(Just to clarify in case you didn't know.)

PS Hope that you have a great visit to Canada!


----------



## BevL (May 22, 2009)

*My thoughts*

You didn't say when you were coming but in November of this year, the Canada Line (rapid transit) will open from the airport to downtown and would be the most efficient way to come from there.

ANd definitely stay in Richmond near the airport the last night of your trip.  Edited to add:  Again, depending on your dates, you might want to try the friends and family rate at the airport Fairmont - it's connected to the airport and you can basically walk over there - pretty relaxing for an early morning rate.  There's a long thread on it in flyertalk.com

When you're going to Chinatown be a bit careful not to wander into what we locals call the "downtown east side."  It's skid row and is not terribly far from Chinatown.  Main and Hastings, which is referred to in an earlier post is a rough part of town, so be sure to stay within Chinatown.  Please don't think I'm trying to scare you but just to be a bit more vigilant than you are in the more west side of downtown.

Of course you must take in Stanley Park while you're here.  Take a walk through some of the groves of old trees - it's an amazing greenspace in the middle of the city.


----------



## LLW (May 22, 2009)

BevL said:


> You didn't say when you were coming but in November of this year, the Canada Line (rapid transit) will open from the airport to downtown and would be the most efficient way to come from there.
> 
> ANd definitely stay in Richmond near the airport the last night of your trip.  Edited to add:  Again, depending on your dates, you might want to try the friends and family rate at the airport Fairmont - it's connected to the airport and you can basically walk over there - pretty relaxing for an early morning rate.  There's a long thread on it in flyertalk.com
> 
> ...




Maybe Main and Pender, or Main and Keefer? Is it best to taxi down there, for a big group?


----------



## BevL (May 22, 2009)

LLW said:


> Maybe Main and Pender, or Main and Keefer? Is it best to taxi down there, for a big group?



Here's a website for Chinatown that would be helpful, I think.

http://vancouverchinatown.ca/

Basically from the Rosedale, if you walk north, you're going to head through the boundary of Yaletown, kind of, then hit Chinatown.  I would just be careful not to walk further north towards Burrard Inlet from there, then you're into a not good area.


----------



## Jwerking (May 23, 2009)

*Thank You Thank You*

Wow, everyone, thank you ever so much for all the great info  I am so appreciative.  Great info about all the Chinatown eateries and bakeries.  I will load up on some chinese baked goods for sure to eat as breakfast - it will be a splurge from our typical yogurt and granola.  My daughter from Milwaukee will be delighted as there is no "real Chinese food"  there - thus, she only gets it when she comes home to DC metro area.  I could eat at Chinatown probably ever day, but the rest of my gang may not like that. 

Thank you so much for a heads up about the NOT so safe areas as well.  I will try to print off a map and mark off where we should not go.  This is an issue in any urban area and I appreciate the warning.


----------



## BevL (May 23, 2009)

And again, I really don't want to scare you with those warnings.  If you stick to Chinatown, Yaletown and Gastown, you'll be fine.  It's the two to three block radius of Main and Hastings that is pretty bad.  And of course, Robson Street for some shopping and Stanley Park, Granville Island --- the list goes on.


----------



## Jwerking (Jun 14, 2009)

*Thank All Vancouver Tuggers*

We just got back from our first visit to Vancouver and Whister's for a week and want to thank all for the great info provided. 

Susan - I loved the T& T supermarket - it was great to pickup Chinese pastries and dim sum for breakfast.  Also, the fruit was much cheaper than the IGA Marketplace supermarket up Robson St from the timeshare.  We also tried Shabusen Yakiniku House at 755 Burrard Street for the sushi and korean grill meat buffet -it was great and very reasonable at $21.  Unfortunately, we had a waiter that could not speak English very well - so the ordering methodology was a bit confusing.  Next time, we will know to order soup, appetizers, and sushi first and then order the meat, vegetables, and rice later.  We ordered everything at one time and they bought it out all together - very chaotic.  Live and learn. 

It was very warm during our visit - got up to the low 30s in Vancouver - thank goodness the Rosedale at Robson timeshare had AC - but did make our days at Lynn Canyon and Grouse Mt very toasty.  But it came in great for our whale watching tour - we did see a gray whale - which was certainly better than nothing - but not overly exciting.  They are still waiting for the pod of orca killer whales to return for the season. This took about 6 hrs from the Granville Market pier to get to the sighting - while a nice boat ride, it did become rather boring after a while and was very pricey at $125 each. 

We rented bikes at Stanley Park the last day when the weather had cooled to about 21 deg - much more pleasant.  Great bike ride around the waterfront of the park - very scenic and pleasant and flat.  I would highly recommend this during the weekday and during the shoulder season - but could get rather crowded and a bit dicey when there are crowds during weekend and high season. 

Thanks again all!

JOyce

Joyce


----------

